# Breeding a yearling. Advice needed.



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I sold a doeling, Jasmine, to my friend. Jazz was born at the beginning of March. We are talking about breeding her to Pete, my wonderful new herdsire who himself is still a babe. How old must she be and what should she weigh to be breeding ready?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont like to breed my babies till they are at least 9-10 months old and then they have to be a good weight -40lbs - good width in the hips and not to short. 

I tend to compare them to my largest goat and my smallest adult goat and see how they compare.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I personaly would not breed a yearling. We wait til they are 1 1/2 to 2 years old. They seem to grow much better and they seem to have bigger udders. It has been they way for us anyway. How big is Jazz?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...I myself wait til they are 1 to 1 1/2 years of age....and at a good weight... :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Jazz is not near 40 pounds yet. We will wait and see what she is like next fall, I think. There is no hurry. I would like this to be a good experience for the folks who have her.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not sure about the small breeds but I raise standard size goats and I breed the girls when they have reached around 80 lbs. (8 or 9 months) I found that the does continue to grow even when bred and have found that a doe that is bred early usually grows to be the same size as a doe that is held over. Of course the doe must be healthy, well fed and looked after properly.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We definitely don't breed until they are a year old at the least....we really like to breed when they are closer to 2 years, but I have bred a few at a year old


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our very first doe came to us at 9 months old and unknown to us and the people we bought her from had been bred evidently just days before coming to us. (We had no bucks here then) The 9-10 months is still quite young for some breeds. She had some troubles with a problem birth. Both her buckling and her lived but his legs were all folded back under. I think it did have something to do with either her being bred too young or mostly because she fell hard at about 4 months along not allowing kid to get in right position. We are going to wait until about 12-15months with our yearlings just because they are still growing.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I bred my doe a 8 months and she kidded just fine with a single doeling. She was 40 lbs though and basically fully grown. I too am debating whether or not to breed my March doelings because they just aren't very large yet, about 30 lbs. If they don't get ALOT larger by November though I guess I'll just let them grow until next fall. =D


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that is what we will do with Jazz as well, let her grow a while. I like healthy mommies and babies. :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It all depends on the size of the goat, I don't go by age unless they are very young. But I usually kid my does out so that they kid by 1 - 1 1/2 years old. If they aren't bred till 2 years old then they will be in classes with does with another freshening or two over them. Judges don't usually judge by kidding, they just judge by capacity, as well as the usual things, but the ones with capacity are always higher in the line. You get capacity with more freshenings, so my get freshened a bit early, but so far I have never had issues with small does kidding. Some of my older more experienced does have more trouble than my FF's, so I just go by size, not age. 

I also can't hold into a doe and feed it for 3-4 years just to see how their FF udder is and find out it's not good. 

SO, as long as they are over 6 months, and a healthy weight and stature, go ahead and breed them.


----------

